# BC aber wie?



## TEICHGRAF (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich fahre Ende August für 3 Wochen nach British Columbia in Urlaub.
Dort hatte ich vor auch ein wenig im Pazifik rumzuspinnen.
Jetzt meine Frage, was kann man dort vom Strand bzw. von den Felsen aus mit leichtem Gerät fangen und welche Köder würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Sind meine Köder die in Dänemark und Norwegen gehen vielleicht auch dort fängig?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten.

mfg Stefan


----------



## Schwedenangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Hallo Stefan!!

Auch ich habe im Prinzip die gleiche Frage. Fahre aber erst Ende September ( 20. ) für drei Wochen nach BC. Von Vancouver geht es erst mit einem Wohnmobil in die Rockies und später wieder zurück auf Vancouver Island. Ich würde ebenso gerne wissen welches Gerät , welche Köder und welche Seen bzw. Flüsse gut zu befischen sind . Bin das erste Mal in Kanada und habe somit absolut Null Erfahrung. Ich würde mich über jeden Tipp sehr freuen. 

Mfg  Ralf


----------



## TEICHGRAF (1. August 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Hi Ralf,

vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja Unterwegs irgendwo, denn unsere Tour entspricht deiner nur das wir schon am 28 August fahren.

mfg Stefan


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. August 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Hallo Leute,
für B.C. gilt, wie überall, Lizenzpflicht. Es gibt eine Lizenz für Süß- und eine für Salzwasser. Sie sind in jedem Angelshop zu kaufen. Die Lizenzen berechtigen zur allgemeinen Angelei. Wenn man Lachse oder Steelhaeds fischen will, kostet das Zusatzgebühren für die Lachs- oder Steelheadtags.
Genauso sind für "classified Waters" zusätzliche Tagesgebühren fällig.
Die Angelbestimmungen in B.C. sind sehr strikt und sie werden sehr gut und effektiv überwacht. Es hat schon viele gerissen, die meinten in der Wildnis kann man tun, was man will. Die Strafen sind extrem hoch und beenden den Urlaub sehr effektiv. Die Bedingungen im Süßwasser wechseln in den Flüssen oft alle paar Kilometer. Man benötigt also schon präzise Ortskenntnisse. All die Bedingungen kann man in den "BC Freshwater Regulations" oder im Pendant fürs Salzwasser nachlesen. Ist ebenfalls in den Geschäften käuflich.
Für die Süßwasserlizenz für einen 3Wochentrip incl. salmon- und Steelheadtag mußt du etwa 150 Can$ rechnen. Den genauen Preis könnte ich aber schnell erfahren.
Laß Deine Köder zu Hause. Nimm eine Meerforellenspinnrute mit 14er geflochtener und eine Hechtspinnrute mit 17er geflochtener mit. Köder kaufe vor Ort, da du in der Regel mit europäischen Ködern wenig anfangen kannst. Es wird nur mit Einzelhaken/Schonhaken gefischt.
Fische mit nach Hause nehmen wird schwierig....

Stefan: Hohne b.L?


----------



## TEICHGRAF (1. August 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Hallo,

ja das die Regularien dort gerade fürs Süsswasserfischen ziemlich heftig sind habe ich hier schon mehrfach gelesen, deswegen wollte ich auch nur ein bisschen im Meer angeln, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt.
Ich hoffe ja das man nicht von Strandkilometer zu Strandkilometer einen neuen Schein braucht.

Darf im Meer auch nur mit Einzelhaken gefischt werden?

Mit nach Deutschland wollte ich eh keine Fische nehmen.
Möglicherweise gefangene Fische werden sofort vor Ort verzehrt.

mfg Stefan

Richtig Hohne b. L.


----------



## Jetblack (1. August 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Alle Details gibt's hier:

http://www.bcfishing.com/regulations/

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (2. August 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Wir hatten 2004 besten Erfolg mit silber-roten Möre Silda Blinkern in 18 Gramm, die wir anstelle des Drillings mit einem widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken bestückt hatten. Gerät wie für das Meerforellenfischen ist ideal, also ca. 3,00m Rute, Stationäre mit 0,25-0,30mm Mono.

Wir hatten uns drüben auch die dort absolut bekannten Buzz-Bomber in pink und weiß zugelegt, den wollten die Cohos und Pinkies jedoch absolut nicht.


----------



## Matt_CDN (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: BC aber wie?*

Ich bin beileibe kein Profi und habe gerade eben erst meine ersten Fische gefangen ...

Aber wen's interessiert, hier ist meine Ausruestung fuer das Angeln am Fluss auf Lachs.

- 10.6' Flycasting Rod

- Rolle fuer 200m Schnur

- 20 lbs main line

- 15 lbs leader

- size 2-0 barbless hook (Haken ohne widerhaken)

- pink yarn (rosa wolle als koeder)

- Neon float schwimmer)

- Pencil lead (rund blei)

- swivel

Das float koomt an die hauptschnur. An das Ende der schnur kommt ein dreifach Wirbel. an den 90 grad abzweig kommt direkt das blei. Man macht etwas schlauch dran so dass es nicht an steinen haengen bleibt.

An das freie ende des swivels kommt der leader. Je nach wasser so ca 40-70 cm lang. 

An das Ende des leaders dann der haken und *direkt* an die stelle wo der Haken mit der schnur befestigt ist die wolle. Die Wolle wird als kleine kugel ca. 7mm durchmesser getrimmt.

Das ganze dann stromaufwaerts werfen und stromabwaerts treiben lassen.

Es ist kaum glaublich aber es funktioniert so gut dass selbst absolute Anfaenger (wie ich) damit fangen.

Viel Spass

Matt


----------

